# recording on new hopper?



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi guys, a question..i understnd from reading about the hopper in the press release that it will record up to 6 programs at once.. 4 from prime time AND 2 live programs..is this correct? so i can record the prime time and than 2 other channels? also last question...is there a way to transfer my programs that are already on my 722 to the hopper before switching systems or should i just wait and finish watching them before I switch. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Correct, and if you don't enable PTAT the third tuner can record any show. You can get an external hard drive to save recordings from your current HD DVR.


----------



## farmerdave4 (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonder once it is installed, will it begin recording back 8 days or start building from that point on?
I would think this would be a special feed agreement otherwise this fall Sunday some programs maybe missing part of the programming due to football games on fox & cbs.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The Chances of it recording backwards in time are Nil. Zero, Never, Not at all unless your dish is hooked up to a time machine.

I'm going to say that if you are worried about sports delays then you have two options.

Do what I do and don't watch those shows or
Use two of the three timers to record the channels that you anticipate sports overruns on starting at 11PM and watch from PTAT until 11Pm then switch over to the other recordings from 11PM on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

farmerdave4 said:


> I wonder once it is installed, will it begin recording back 8 days or start building from that point on?
> I would think this would be a special feed agreement otherwise this fall Sunday some programs maybe missing part of the programming due to football games on fox & cbs.


There is no back. Feeds are recorded "live" as they air from your local affiliates via satellite. If you have a satellite outage (snow, rain, tornado, ice, power outage or lack of install) you lose the recordings ... just like any other timer.

I'm looking forward to seeing how it handles sports ... and how well it works compared to simply setting up individual HD receivers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sports timers have a default 1-hour extension; PTAT carries that through for that channel for the rest of the night. The question that remains is what happens if the lineup is delayed by a sporting event that was scheduled to end before prime time.


----------

